# Jon Hyers/Outrageous Media Video FX Download website



## jonhyers

Hello Haunters:

I wanted to tell you that I now have a Digital Files Download website http://www.jonhyersprojection.com/

There are more projectors with USB Flash Drives so I decided 2014 was the year to begin this site. I've produced more than 3500 Visual Effects for Haunted Houses [and Christmas] since I began in 1997. However, we are starting with a Selected Choice of effects, which can be downloaded as AVI and HD 264 Movie File. If you use the Ultraprojector, the AVI file once converted into their special format is the way to go, giving you a choice of effects to use with that projector. The Digital Galaxy 747L works with these native AVI files without converting. And there are HD files for more of these effects if you want to use an HD Digital player. We will be adding more effects as time goes by. 

It takes time to do all this, SO, I decided that if there are any of my 100+ effects DVDS which have not yet been put on this website, and you as a haunter want them in file format, let me know by contacting me, my email is at my www.outrageous-media.com website, and I'll try to get them onto the site asap.

Jon Hyers


----------

